# Northeast Ohio tadpole identification help!



## rachology (2 mo ago)

I have been trying on and off for days now to figure out what type of tadpoles we have in my classroom aqua-terrarium and I honestly think I should give up and see if anyone can help me. I was only able to get decent pictures of 1 this far. Can anyone help identify if this is a green, bull, pickerel or leopard tadpole? I’m thinking it’s one of the first two. Also if it helps they’ve been under our observation since very late august so about 2.5 months and we have noticed little changes in their metamorphosis so far

tadpole 1


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Looks like a North America bullfrog.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Seconded. American Bullfrog.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

FYI frogs' legs doesn't really taste like chicken. It tastes more like pork than chicken.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah. Bullfrog tadpoles. As far as I know all other US species morph out the spring/summer the eggs were laid. Bullfrogs take 2 years to morph.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Lithobates tadpoles are always hard to tell apart, but I would be hard pressed to ID this as an American Bullfrog (L. catesbeianus). I think the absence of distinct spotting, especially on the dorsal, indicate this is more likely a Green Frog (L. clamitans) or a Northern Leopard Frog (L. pipens). 

If this specimen was collected this spring / this year, I would lean towards a Green frog, due to the fact that Leopard frogs take only 4-6 months to morph, whereas a Green Frog can take up to 2 years, similar to a Bullfrog. If this was obtained via the pet trade, it may not be on the same "timeline" in regards to metamorphosis as its wild counter parts, which would then make me lean towards a Leopard frog.


----------

